# milker



## hoosiergal (Jan 30, 2010)

has anyone used the Henry Milker on their goats with good success?


----------



## henrymilker (Sep 9, 2010)

I have tried the Henry Milker, I was actually the first to try it. I am Mike Henry and designed and built the Henry Milker. I could no longer milk because my old hands just couldn't do it anymore. I was faced with getting out of backyard raising of dairy goats, buying something from someone else (many too expensive for me) or convincing my wife to do all of the milking for the rest of our lives. Needless to say, the last option was short-lived.

I have sold over a 1,200 goat milkers worldwide. Is still have not made much money but have had an absolute ball working with goat owners and helping customers solve all sorts of problems. I am proud of the fact that I still offer a money-back guarantee for my milking machine. No questions asked, you can just send it back.

If you have questions about the Henry Milker I would enjoy the opportunity to respond privately or here in the Backyardherds forum.

There is much information on the NEW Henry Milker website.
www.henrymilker.com

Mike


----------



## freemotion (Sep 9, 2010)

That is pretty cool, Mike!  I may have to save up for one.  Looks like I could have almost anyone milk for me if I need to be away from the farmlet.  How does it do on goats that milk larger quantities?  Just add another jar when needed?  I worry that production would go down if used daily, but I'd just use it on occasion.

How does it work with overly large teats, like those on my older goat?  I don't think they'd fit into those syringes.


----------



## henrymilker (Sep 10, 2010)

You can teach anyone to milk your goat or goats in a few minutes with the Henry Milker. Here is a link showing my neighbor Jack learning to milk my goat *so I can take a weekend off.
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swTrAdGjzss

The Henry Milker comes complete with everything, including a milk container and extra milking lids. You never have to order expensive milking containers *just use a quart or 1/2 gallon Kerr or Mason canning jars* with the Henry Milker. After you fill one milk container, you just unhook, screw on a lid and place the milk in the refrigerator, no muss or fuss.

As far as teat size, the Henry Milker comes with 2 different sized teat cups. One is sure to work. This milking machine was NOT intended for cows or donkeys, sheep or horses but I have many happy customers who use the goat milker for all of those animals.

If you take a look at my new website www.henrymilker.com and look at the testimonial page, you can see some photos of some young men using the milker, they learned to use it right away.


----------



## Calliopia (Sep 10, 2010)

I have one and used it and don't like it.  My girl gives a gal - gal 1/2 at a time. Even milking into 1/2 gal jars if you can find them means changing it out 3 times.  You have to pay attention to the top line as it will start to suck milk up into the pump.  I have also never been able to clean the tubes completely. They are always spotty after drying.  

If you are milking a low production goat it might not have these issues.  You also need a flat place to set the jar or hold onto it because if it tips over  it sucks milk into the pump which then sprays it back at you. 

I am keeping mine for quick sterile colostrum collection but beyond that I don't have a use for it. 


This is all JMO though.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 10, 2010)

Does that work on just straight suction? No pulsing? I worry that would cause teat damage.  You really want pulsing suction.


----------



## helmstead (Sep 10, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Does that work on just straight suction? No pulsing? I worry that would cause teat damage.  You really want pulsing suction.


That's my thinking, too.  I've heard too many horror stories from fellow dairy goat folks from straight suction devices.  I'm going to save up and pop on a formal surge milker.  I think straight suction devices have their place - but are not for daily use.

And, clean up is WAY faster with hand milking


----------



## otherwhitemilk (Sep 10, 2010)

I have to say I love the Henry Milker. I bought mine about six months ago.

Regarding the air pressure, I haven't run into any problems. The pump has an air pressure release valve that let's you let out the pressure and I can use the hand pump to make it pulsate.

And honestly, the cleanup is WAY easier than doing it by hand. 

Mike, by the way, nice new logo , !


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 10, 2010)

I guess it's a personal preference.  When I milk by hand, all I have to do to clean up is wash my milk bucket.


----------



## helmstead (Sep 10, 2010)

I smell a fish, this thread reads a lot like an ad...


----------



## otherwhitemilk (Sep 10, 2010)

Yeah, haha, good point about the bucket. I guess when I said clean-up I also mean just dealing with hair, etc. in the milk. But there's something to be said for milking by hand, no doubt. I'll never stop doing that too. I think with anything it must come in moderation.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 10, 2010)

I just got the DP120 from Perry's Milkers. That works well but you have to save your pennies. I will have 10 girls to milk next year and knew I couldn't do it by hand. I was starting to have problems with my hands just miking 3.


----------



## PattySh (Sep 10, 2010)

I just ordered Model STDG (dual goat milker w/vaccum pump) from portablemilkers.com. Hope to use it on both goats now and a cow in the future when we breed our heifer. I have another stainless steel bucket for the cow that we have to set up with tubing, inflations etc but the pump will run both. Can't wait for it to arrive as the milking is taking a tole on my hands. Milking just 2 now but hopefully will milk 5 next yr. Waiting for heat cycles!!! Bought a refurbished one and the price with shipping wasn't too bad @ $836.79


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 10, 2010)

We had a surge milker, and cleaning the hoses / inflations twice a day was wayyyy more work than I was willing to put into the entire process.

There were those who told me to just 'leave them soaking' in between uses.


As far as hair in the milk....shave the udder / bellies.  

Clean up....I have only a bucket(s) and filter/strainer to wash when I'm done.  MUCH easier than clean up w/ the surge milker.

The most we've milked by hand is 13 does...we're going to be back down to 9 this year.


----------



## Calliopia (Sep 10, 2010)

I also worried about the straight suction thing.  The is no actual pressure regulator on this milker.  There is a pressure release button but if you built pressure, let it flow for the amount of a baby goat suck and then released it, rinse and repeat... I'd still be milking my goat 2 days later.


----------



## henrymilker (Sep 11, 2010)

No fish here, just trying to get some correct information out about the Henry Milker.
The Henry Milker milks 1 teat at a time. The hand vacuum pump, operated by squeezing the pump with your hand, is the part of the Henry Milker that creates a negative pressure on the teat, much like the action applied by a baby goat. 

The pumping action on the hand pump is entirely different than milking and you do NOT have to work as hard. Once the vacuum builds you can just watch the milk pour. Keeping an eye on the built-in pressure gauge on the hand pump. You only have to give another pump as needed until your done milking. You control how much the pressure varies or fluctuates or pulsates.

I think some readers are mixing up two basic types of milkers. The milker powered by an electric motor (not the Henry Milker) must have a pulsator as a basic component of the milker to vary the pressure applied to the teat.


----------



## Calliopia (Sep 12, 2010)

Then I would appreciate a video showing how to create a pulsating action as I was never able to create it.  

My understanding of the item was that you create a certain level of suction with the hand pump and then as the jar fills with milk it releases that vacuum.   You then use the hand pump to create another vacuum cycle which steadily draws milk until the vacuum is released by the jar filling. 

Please advise how this milker can pulsate instead of have a continuous draw.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 12, 2010)

He didn't say his would pulsate.  Personally, I think the invention would be perfect for me to use when I need someone inexperienced to milk for me, and not on an everyday, twice a day basis.

As for fishing for customers.....why is this so wrong?  I see others selling their goods and goats and other animals all the time here.  No problem.  I appreciate being introduced to different products, and the chance to "chat" with the inventor is pretty cool, too.

It is NOT the same as some stranger who creates an account just to sell their junky item or to scam people, then hops into a bunch of threads for that purpose alone, contributing nothing to the exchange of knowledge.

JMHO.


----------



## Calliopia (Sep 12, 2010)

I think it totally has it's uses.  I don't find it works as an every day milker which is what I was looking for. 



In his last post, he said:  The pumping action on the hand pump is entirely different than milking and you do NOT have to work as hard. Once the vacuum builds you can just watch the milk pour. Keeping an eye on the built-in pressure gauge on the hand pump. You only have to give another pump as needed until your done milking. You control how much the pressure varies or fluctuates or pulsates.

_Which in the last sentence seems to me to indicate pulsation. 

IF possible with this item, I'd like to know how to do it.  If not, that's fine too. I was just looking for clarification and if possible instruction.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh!  Missed that, even on a second reading!  Had my contacts in.....it stinks to grow old.... 

Yeah, what about the pulsating?


----------



## henrymilker (Sep 13, 2010)

It is important that the teat orifice NOT remain open constantly and at the same negative pressure applied to the teat during the entire milking process. I hope we can all agree on that!

The above is easily accomplished by a baby goat sucking. Pressure all of the time but at different levels of pressure. This yields maximum milk for the sucking baby. We know that. A Baby goat has never caused Orifice damage.

As the industry of milking machines developed in the early 1900's, it was quickly discovered that hooking an electric pump to a cows teat was not very effective, early inventors realized quickly that a variance in pressure to the teat was necessary for maximum milk production. The pulsator was quickly invented.

I did not just out-of-the-blue invent the Henry Milker. There are generations of Henry's who were goat herders (Ireland) and later dairy goat farmers in Oklahoma.

It is not my intention to convince goat owners that hand milking is anything but perfect.....I do not want to attempt to sway goat owners to go green, go without electricity, no motor and buy the Henry Milker.

I would however like to tell the real story about the development of the milker and why so many people absolutely love it.

I do not want hog anymore space tonight, or any night and will be adding additional chapters to the Henry Milker idea, invention, design and production later and on a regular basis if the BackYardHerds will allow me to add more. all for tonight
Mike
Palmer, Alaska


----------



## chandasue (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll just chip in here that I have a Henry Milker and I love it for my NDs and their tiny teats. I don't think my wrist would last long if I had to hand milk any goat regardless. It's not quite as handy as the Udderly EZ milker. But I like that it uses glass jars besides. I hate plastic.

The Udderly EZ milker I have works well too but no pressure gauge and the shape of the part that suctions to the teat bothers me a bit. It has a lip that ensures a good seal but when my girl was really full her teat would actually get a little stuck in there and I had to be careful removing it. No damage to her, just a bit awkward in the design and something to be aware of. The bottles are difficult to get super clean but it's a convenient unit.


----------



## henrymilker (Sep 16, 2010)

2nd on Henry Milker History
My parents moved from Oklahoma in the mid 40's because the farming was not real good, little water, lots of dust. They decided to head West selling everything they could and leaving the rest behind. They brought a few animals with them. Four white leghorn hens, their farm dog Lucy and Myra, an Alpine doe. The animals rode in a small trailer pulled behind a flat bed truck. The 1,600 mile trip from Weatherford, Ok. to Tucson Az took about 4 weeks total. Flat tires on the old truck were almost daily. Food was scarce but they could always count on a couple of eggs and some goat milk everyday. At the end of the day, the chickens and goat would forage for whatever happened to be growing close by the road. My mom said goat butter and buttermilk were easy to make everyday on those old bumpy roads on their way to Arizona. That's all for now. 
Mike Henry
the Henry Milker


----------



## henrymilker (Sep 17, 2010)

I cannot believe that I get more questions about living in Alaska and knowing Sarah Palin than I do about the Henry Milker. I cannot see Russia from my kitchen window but i think I can see Sarah's house from my goat barn. www.henrymilker.com


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 17, 2010)

henrymilker said:
			
		

> I cannot believe that I get more questions about living in Alaska and knowing Sarah Palin than I do about the Henry Milker. I cannot see Russia from my kitchen window but i think I can see Sarah's house from my goat barn. www.henrymilker.com


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Sep 19, 2010)

I bought a Henry Milker this spring and used it once (or tried to) on each of my 3 does. It's boxed back up and stuck in a closet. I think the jar it came with has applesauce in it


----------



## henrymilker (Sep 19, 2010)

I am really sorry that you could not get the Henry Milker to work on your 3 goats. The written directions provided are not always exactly what the customer needs to make it work. Many new customers email or call for help when they cannot get the milker to work to their satisfaction. If all else fails or if for any reason you do not want to keep it, The Henry Milker comes with a 30 day money back guarantee, no questions asked. :/ Was there a reason why you did not return the milker to www.henrymiker.com  ?


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Sep 19, 2010)

henrymilker said:
			
		

> I am really sorry that you could not get the Henry Milker to work on your 3 goats. The written directions provided are not always exactly what the customer needs to make it work. Many new customers email or call for help when they cannot get the milker to work to their satisfaction. If all else fails or if for any reason you do not want to keep it, The Henry Milker comes with a 30 day money back guarantee, no questions asked. :/ Was there a reason why you did not return the milker to www.henrymiker.com  ?


I emailed for help, but got no response 
I got it through a special ad on another site...
I figure it'll be an oddity for my great great grandkids to ponder someday far far into the future.

It's a great idea though...keep improving...don't stop  now.


----------



## henrymilker (Oct 5, 2010)

If you are looking for a *good laugh* about the trials and tribulations of miling that tough doe, please take a moment to read this very funny "true" story from a goat farmer on an Itty bitty farm.
http://ittybittyfarminthecity.blogspot.com/2010/10/open-letter-to-henry-miller-inventor-of_04.html


----------

